

Ask HN: Location Poll - jbrun

I remember that we did a "where are you living?" poll a while back, but I cannot find. Trying to meet-up with Paris based hackers. Can someone point me in the right direction please.
======
epi0Bauqu
Valley Forge, PA. Our Philly meetup group:
<http://www.groupomatic.com/haqsm3vj>

~~~
wmblaettler
Lancaster here. I just did. Thanks!

------
niyazpk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=752262>

~~~
jbrun
Thanks!

------
vorador
By the way, I'm parisian. Maybe we should create a meet-up thread ?

------
shrnky
About an hour and half outside of New Orleans, LA.

